# Need help identifying compressor head unit



## ColoradoVetteNut (Jan 18, 2021)

Bought this wheelbarrow style compressor used. Honda engine runs great now, only thing I need on the unit is an air filter and housing. Compressor head has a oval hole in it to attach the housing. Attached are pics of the head as well as the plastic piece that’s left from the air filter housing. Need help to identify brand, manufacture, model, etc.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a couple of pix of the side of the air compressor whole unit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ColoradoVetteNut said:


> Bought this wheelbarrow style compressor used. Honda engine runs great now, only thing I need on the unit is an air filter and housing. Compressor head has a oval hole in it to attach the housing. Attached are pics of the head as well as the plastic piece that’s left from the air filter housing. Need help to identify brand, manufacture, model, etc.


you might find a local guy who has a plastic robot printer.
they could print up an adapter to make a standard screw in filter work on this unit.
for now i would use no stick scotch brite pad zip tied over the inlet plastic
just make a pouch out of the scotch brite for no stick

yea do not run it with out a filter on it...
dust or trash can collect on top of the piston and trash the reeds.


----------

